# :: ECS Tuning :: Schwaben VAG Professional Scan Tool By FOXWELL



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Developed by the most distinguished experts of this industry, the VAG Professional Scan Tool is one of the most powerful aftermarket tools available for AUDI vehicles.

From simple trouble code reads/clears, service light resets, parking brake deactivation, recording live sensor data, all the way to providing live data graphing; The Schwaben VAG Professional Scan Tool does it all!

Owning a Schwaben by Foxwell Scan Tool separates you from the average car enthusiast, empowering you with manufacturer-level diagnostic and analytic capabilities.


*Always Under Diagnostic Inspection*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T (2000-2004)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## trispeed (Apr 9, 2015)

*Foxwell*

Hi Jason, I have a 2015 Passat 1.8t and I would like to disable the bulb life extension and increase the voltage to the head and tallights. Will the Foxwell tool allow me to do that? Thanks!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

trispeed said:


> Hi Jason, I have a 2015 Passat 1.8t and I would like to disable the bulb life extension and increase the voltage to the head and tallights. Will the Foxwell tool allow me to do that? Thanks!


Doesn't sound like something the Foxwell tool will allow you to do unfortunately. 

Jason


----------



## vw_jerry (Oct 15, 2012)

In the Q&A on your website for this product, it says you can find the basic coding procedures on the forum. Where can I find this information. Just got the tool in the mail yesterday and trying to learn all I can about the tool before I hook it up to my vehicles. Thanks in advance


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

vw_jerry said:


> In the Q&A on your website for this product, it says you can find the basic coding procedures on the forum. Where can I find this information. Just got the tool in the mail yesterday and trying to learn all I can about the tool before I hook it up to my vehicles. Thanks in advance


I don't have a specific link, but if you enter some key words in the forum search bar I'm sure you'll be able to pull up the information you're looking for. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Exciting news! Schwaben scan tools now feature LIFE TIME upgrades! 





Click HERE to shop now!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Good news your favorite scan tools are back in stock!


----------

